# Shipping Fish - Sealing box



## NotoriousSway (Dec 20, 2005)

I have been breeding and selling my fry off for a couple years now and I recently started shipping the but USPS has been giving me a lot of trouble. First I got a speech about the ethics of this from a self pronounced "Animal Lover" and now its about the packaging of them which I guess I understand. They said I need to have the entire box sealed. I first time they told me this I was at the post office and I had to use mailing tape to cover the entire box. The second time I used saran wrap but that was still a pain. I was wandering if any body else has been told this and if there are any good ideas to do this easier? I have a food sealer, I thought about getting a big clear bag and using that. BTW I usually use the medium sized flat rate box.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

You absolutely do NOT have to completely seal the box.. All you have to do is seal all the seams up top where the flaps are.

The person who told you this obviously does not know what they are talking about.

Here's what I would do, if they continue to give you trouble ask to see a supervisor, go to another post office, or arrange for USPS to pick up the package from your house.

Otherwise I would use an alternative shipping company like UPS or FedEx or DHL.

Hope that helps...

~Ed

Edit:
Also, for the record, what kind of box are you shipping with? Is it one of those boxes that has a styrofoam box inside of a cardboard box?


----------



## NotoriousSway (Dec 20, 2005)

Marduk said:


> .....arrange for USPS to pick up the package from your house.


Do they pick it up when the mail comes? My mail comes in the morning, I don't want them to have to sit in the box a extra 8 hours.



> Edit:
> Also, for the record, what kind of box are you shipping with? Is it one of those boxes that has a styrofoam box inside of a cardboard box?


Nope just a USPS flat rate box, I just fill the excess with paper towel. In the winter I will start using the Styrofoam and switch to overnight.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

Personally if you don't ship overnight I think you should put yourself in a box for 24 hours and see how well it goes for you.... I don't mean to be insulting, but really this is just a common courtesy for a living being. Anyway...

Use styrofoam regardless of the weather, it helps maintain a constant temperature.

The "correct" method would be:
fish in double bags
bags in styrofoam box
heater pads in box
box sealed around the edges with packing tape
box marked "this way up, handle with car, live fish"


----------



## NotoriousSway (Dec 20, 2005)

gordonrp said:


> Personally if you don't ship overnight I think you should put yourself in a box for 24 hours and see how well it goes for you.... I don't mean to be insulting, but really this is just a common courtesy for a living being. Anyway...
> 
> Use styrofoam regardless of the weather, it helps maintain a constant temperature.
> 
> ...


The buyer aways has the option of upgrading to overnight if they want to pay the extra $$$. I am *not *asking how to ship fish, just a effective way of sealing the box for the post office.


----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)

UPS is best to ship fish. I sent mine like that and it went great. I called ahead of time (even though I knew it would be) and they said shipping fish is ok but they are not responsible for dead fish unless the package is lost or damaged. So I sent them and it arrived great.


----------



## NotoriousSway (Dec 20, 2005)

I would like to stay with USPS for at least till the weather starts getting cold, I like the flat rate so I don't have to guess on how much shipping will be. Also one of my friends that used to work at UPS told me that they throw the boxes around.

any ideas on how to seal the box?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

NotoriousSway said:


> Also one of my friends that used to work at UPS told me that they throw the boxes around.


 I've seen that in person.... guy from the loading dock over to the guy on the truck... not one single package was dropped! opcorn: I waited and watched for ages... I was soooo disappointed. :lol:


----------

